# do you take your chis on shopping trips



## babyjane1968 (Oct 12, 2004)

i just thought id ask this as i live in a small town with a high street where you have shops,but shops nowadays say no dogs allowed
and if i put honey in a fancy carrier people in my town would think ive gone nuts,lol
anyway what are the rules regarding taking your dog into a shop where your not allowed to either in a carrier or in your arms?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

if you cant take them in you cant - I think if they are in one of those handbag carriers how would people now :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I take the little two with me in their front carrier and go into all shops except food shops, while Mike stays outside with Sully in the trolly,i got asked to leave Mcdonalds which i did, and Woolworths which i didnt!  Most shops in my town are fine and the people want to see the chihuahuas.In Ireland i took them in a food supermarket and all the staff were wanting to see them.I did sneak them in Iceland over here when ive only got a couple things to get and could put the shoulder bag lid down to cover them but with the new carrier they have no way of hiding cept a baby cover over them, so i havent tried that yet.


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

I use my carrier to sneak Callie in lots of places. If anyone notices her they mostly just wanna see how gorgeous she is, I haven't actually gotten in trouble for it.... yet! It makes no sense to me anyway. If the dog is in my bag what harm can she do?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I've brought Bosco into Lowe's and Menards many times with him in his carrier - they really don't care if you bring dogs in those shops. You can walk in with him on a leash and they wouldn't say a word. I've also brought him into the video store, super market, and Target a few times. (Always in his carrier). No one has ever kicked me out and/or even noticed he was there!

If I am going shopping for a long period of time, I don't bring him just because I worry he will get bored and whiny.


----------



## babyjane1968 (Oct 12, 2004)

well i wouldnt take honey into a food store as she might catch something,lol
i would be scared in case she decided to take a leak or poo,lol
and i reckon she would bark 
i think if your dog stays in a carrier they should go into all non food stores
its not as if your walking her on a lead.


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

So, for those of you that do take your chi's out alot, don't they bark at everyone??
I did sneak Lola into a state facility to fill out some papers and I was so worried they would make me leave and in fact of all days that was the first time I went into there and didn't get my bags checked. I was worried the whole time too about her barking. No one even noticed, she was in her carrier. I just worry about being in Target or someplace like that and then all of a sudden she goes on one of her barking episodes!! :shock:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

No my girls dont bark at all when they are in their bag.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I have taken Kemo lots of places but he does not have a purse thing its more of a sack and his head peeps out. Most people dont even notice, some do and make a fuss (not kicked out yet). He keeps quiet but if someone came too close then he_ might _flip. I dont think he likes to be in there so much cause he feels vulnerable (guessing) so I always have to pet him and rub him. I wish he would just sleep but he is too darn nosy! I need him to be with me if I am going all over in a day, so he has to suck it up. I _never _do long shopping with him in it just quick trips


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I was at Hollywood Video once - Bosco was in his carrier sound asleep and while I was in line, he woke up and I think he was scared becase he didn't know where he was and he barked! :shock: He didn't go on a barking spree but he did bark once real loud. Everyone jumped! I felt bad. But then after that everyone was coming up and petting him so it all worked out OK.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> :shock: He didn't go on a barking spree but he did bark once real loud. Everyone jumped!


 That made me laugh!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I've never tried taking Auggie into in stores. He loves people so much I am afraid he would want to try to greet everyone :roll:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I've brought Harley to restaurants, the mall and all different stores. Usually we always want to see him, so it's always added socialization!  The only place we ever got "kicked out of" was Starbucks. We ate in Einstien's Bagels with Harley before and the manger never said a word and I knew they all knew Harley was there.  Sometimes it depends on the place. Most stores won't even know if you have a carrier purse. Harley never barks when I bring him anywhere, the only time was when I was carrying him into Petsmart and this HUGE dog came up to us. Guess he felt he needed to protect me. LOL! :lol: 

Jessica


----------



## angelica (Oct 27, 2004)

babyjane1968 said:


> i think if your dog stays in a carrier they should go into all non food stores
> its not as if your walking her on a lead.


I agree and always say this to my friends. I think bella wouldnt be as much of a barker if she got used to goig everywhere. I did take her everywhere in my purse when she was a tiny baby but when she got to standing in it and people would nitice her I began leaving her at home. I do occasionally take her to work with me but she'll let out those little muffled warning barks when she hears people in the building.


----------



## pammyszoo (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't take Sp inside of most buildings with me. I do take him to the post office, though, and he always begs for a dog biscuit from the Postlady. I took him into a gocery store once, holding him in my arms and the guy in there told me he wasn't allowed unless he was a seeing-eye dog or could dial 911 in an emergency... then he laughed like a dog dialing 911 was funny. I just looked the clerk straight in the eye and said, "No, he can't dial 911, but he can retrieve the phone already and he can push a button to call the 'I've fallen and can't get up' people." Poor clerk just about lost it thinking he'd insulted someone with a service animal which is a huge no-no.

Honestly, I was going to train Sp to be a service animal to my Mom so I wasn't lying when I said it to the clerk, at the time it was the truth. Sp's too social for a service animal, though. Can't sit still long enough.

I was just annoyed at that clerk that there was a drunk leaning against the doorway, reeking of BO and booze, begging and they were going to kick my little doggy who was just hanging on my arm being sweet and quiet out.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

ive taken Sera into the bank, a couple people just wanted to pet her, i didnt like that at all cause she isnt fully vacinated, but i asked them if they owned a dog before i let them touch her.. i also snuck her into the georcery store because my mom and i were at the bank there, and she needed to get something outta the georcery store.. no one said anything, just a few ppl noticed her. I cant wait till shes got all her shots, then i can tak her everywhere (well TRY ) :lol:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

oh, btw what kinda of carriers do u guys recommend? im not sure what i should look for


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

There are so many carriers available, i prefer the front carriers as the weight is more evenly distributed but a lot of ladies on here like the over shoulder/under the arm type carrier. I would say if you live near a big petshop,see if you can try first before you buy.


----------



## Dee (Nov 11, 2004)

We took Chico with us today. Gander Mountain opened a new store in Houston and we went to the Grand Opening. Man did he cause a lot of attention. I had to start ignoring some people, though....."What in the world is THAT?" I was so tempted to say "It's a DOG, Stupid"

We were gone for most of the day, stopping here and there...a couple of dive shops, Wal-Mart, etc. We made sure he got regular potty breaks, food and water. He just ate up the attention but I think we may have over done it a bit. He's got a touch of diahrrea which I think is caused by all the jostling of holding, carrying and riding in the car. He played a bit when we got home then went out like a light. He's still sleeping it off!


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2004)

I was wondering this myself just the other day. I want to take Pip places with me, but I am afraid of getting in trouble. I know he would be quiet, and he isn't afraid of strangers. But, I get embarrassed so easily and just don't want to get "yelled" at. I was going to buy a carrier "purse" but wan't sure I could take him anywhere. Didn't want to waste the money-but I hate leaving him at home so much


----------



## Dee (Nov 11, 2004)

We went into several stores...sporting good, Wal-Mart, dive shops, Home Depot, shoe store, etc. and no one minded at all. I wouldn't take him into anywhere they served or sold food but other than that I think is fine.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, Puck is such a sweetie. I usually don't intend to take him on long trips, but I have a few times.

I always brought him with me just to walk around the Outlet Mall nearby just to socialize him. So he is very used to the whole thing, being in a bag, people wanting to pet him.

Usually when he is in the bag no one notices him. I got kicked out of the Hanes outlet and will never go in there again. They don't deserve my money, the jerks.

Once in a Wal-Mart I had him with me and decided I wanted to try some stuff on (I'd just been in Petsmart with him and thought I'd stop by Wal-Mart). Not wanting the lady to think I was trying to steal anything, I said, "4, plus my puppy" and held up his carrier. I have a few things I've carried him in, a purse, a sack, a backpack (which I wore on front), a purse-like dog carrier, and a regular soft-sided dog cage. That day he was in the dog cage, and no one had noticed him at all. The woman said, "You're not allowed to have your dog in here!" I looked her straight in the eye and said, "I've been walking around for an hour already and no one has even noticed him, so I'd say he's quieter and better-behaved than most children." She sorta flinched and said, "Um...guess you're right," and handed me a number for the dressing room.

Puck is really good, again, about his cage. He will whine very softly if we end up being in the store longer than I thought I'd be. That time he had to pee and I didn't realize it. When I took him out he almost peed in my lap. Ooops. (We go on papers, so he doesn't really have any method of letting me know he has to go...)

He never barks as long as he is on my arm or can see that I'm right by him if I sit his carrier down. The new puppy, on the other hand, needs some serious training!

I don't think it should be an issue. I've taken Puck into the grocery store a few times when he was reallllly little, only because I was on my way home from Petsmart and needed to stop. I don't think you should probably take your dog into a place with food (even though my babies are cleaner than most kids). I get nervous about people "yelling" at me, but the few times it's happened I've bourne up fine.

The Hanes woman, I told, "Excuse me? We've been in here before with him." She did not relent, however. So I grabbed my mother, who was in town, and said, loudly, "Come on, if my dog is not welcome in a cage, I refuse to spend my money here." and only regretted that you can't slam a swinging glass door.

Well, I react that way because I don't see the problem if your dog is not being a nuisance and is in a pen, cage, or something of that nature.

Usually when people notice him, though, they're just excited and want to see him.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm like a few of you on here, I'm scared to take her places cause I don't want to get "thrown out". But I also agree that if they don't know she's there, they can't complain. I haven't bought a carrier for her yet, though I want to. I want something where it looks more like a purse than anything else, that way there's not even a question unless she starts making noise. I took her into petsmart today and she was fine  Even with all the other dogs there wanting to sniff her and the people wanting to pet her. She loves the attention...spoiled i say spoiled!! LOL

Kristin and Chica


----------



## rachael7 (Nov 9, 2004)

I was in Filene's Basement a couple of months ago and a couple had there yorkie out in the open (ie. no carrier just held in the guy's arms) and no one said anything to them.

I recently bought a Bali carrier for Lola, as she will be flying to Atlanta with me for christmas and I didn't want to put her in a plastic cage, but she hasn't really gotten used to it yet. I am working on getting her to like it by giving her treats when she goes into it. Mostly she just gets freaked out when I zip uo the side....I think a carrier that opens from the top would have been easier for her to accept. 

Anyway, I plan to take her with me to stores once she likes her carrier. She is very well behaved and almost never barks, so it should be ok, although I would absolutely die of embarassment if I got thrown out of a shop.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I do not own a carrier but have taken all 3 of my babies places.

And for all of you guys afraid of getting kicked out..people are trained to be respectful, after all you are a customer!
They will just they are sorry but dogs are not allowed.

Cody who I have had th elongest has gone everywhere lol. The bank- the teller gave him a treat, the post office, blockbuster most times I have gone-hes a regular, home-depo (i also brought a rabbit in there), nature food store (i also brought a rabbit in there), cvs, the local paint store. Also to two toy stores. Though soemone did think I was holding a stuffed animal like a real dog lol. I also brought cody inside my book bag into a few school buildings to get stuff even though that isnt allowed. no one noticed except two girls who said he was cute.

It was with Cody the only time we got kicked out. I was picking my mom up from a hotel and waited in the lobby for her. The lady behind the desk told me dogs were not allowed in the lobby. Since it was freezing and snowing outside I waited in the little nnothing area between the two sets of automatic doors. She then asked me in a rude tone to wait completely outside. In the cold!

I have brought Keera to blockbuster numerous times. People seem to get weirded out by her more though. She doesn't blend in quite the same hehe.

I have brought Amber, to blockbuster, post office, cvs, and even dunkin donuts without any complaints.

Despite my dogs being alarmist barkers they are silent and calm in public. Cody is much better and now shys away from people who ask to touch him. He used to panic bark and bite. Personally i think he is much better because i have brought him every where.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I do not own a carrier but have taken all 3 of my babies places.

And for all of you guys afraid of getting kicked out..people are trained to be respectful, after all you are a customer!
They will just they are sorry but dogs are not allowed.

Cody who I have had th elongest has gone everywhere lol. The bank- the teller gave him a treat, the post office, blockbuster most times I have gone-hes a regular, home-depo (i also brought a rabbit in there), nature food store (i also brought a rabbit in there), cvs, the local paint store. Also to two toy stores. Though soemone did think I was holding a stuffed animal like a real dog lol. I also brought cody inside my book bag into a few school buildings to get stuff even though that isnt allowed. no one noticed except two girls who said he was cute.

It was with Cody the only time we got kicked out. I was picking my mom up from a hotel and waited in the lobby for her. The lady behind the desk told me dogs were not allowed in the lobby. Since it was freezing and snowing outside I waited in the little nnothing area between the two sets of automatic doors. She then asked me in a rude tone to wait completely outside. In the cold!

I have brought Keera to blockbuster numerous times. People seem to get weirded out by her more though. She doesn't blend in quite the same hehe.

I have brought Amber, to blockbuster, post office, cvs, and even dunkin donuts without any complaints.

Despite my dogs being alarmist barkers they are silent and calm in public. Cody is much better and now shys away from people who ask to touch him. He used to panic bark and bite. Personally i think he is much better because i have brought him every where.


----------

